# Plumbing Van Service



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I am trying to up grade to new Van with high Roof tired regular van Crawlling over pipes . I can not make up my mind on which one to buy . Mercedes Sprinter, Nissan NV 3500, chevy cutaway body Or Ford, ford Transit , Izuzu,any recommandtion would appreicated .

The happy plunger Inc.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Go box and you'll never go back. I tried and failed.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Box van or stepvan, I prefer the stepvan because I'm old & it got tiring having to roll up door + climb in & out every time I needed something.....


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Box over a van. Easy choice.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Had a step van for 18 years. Great for residential construction, sucked for getting around town. I now drive a KUV. Like it much better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> Box van or stepvan, I prefer the stepvan because I'm old & it got tiring having to roll up door + climb in & out every time I needed something.....


Do you Mean Step Van closer to ground Like Ford Transit ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Go box and you'll never go back. I tried and failed.


Do you have picture of Box Van?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> Do you have picture of Box Van?


Box truck, like a uhaul. I wanted a 12' ended up with a 14'. I like the extra room.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I have the same problem with my old van. After looking at the Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter and Dodge Promaster; I think i'll be buying the Promaster. 

A big reason for me was I always laughed anytime I had to go in and out of the mercedes sprinter van side door. You have to get a running start and theres no pull-up handle on the side. 

The Promaster seems more user friendly.

the specs im looking at are:
Dodge 2500- with 159" Wheelbase and the high roof. With some fancy upgrades I think its around 38k.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A good friend of my old Master ran promasters. Expensive repairs after warranty, and not many dealerships will service them.... at least around here. Closest to me is 1.5 hours away. 

I'm a Dodge fan again, but I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

happy plunger said:


> Do you have picture of Box Van?





https://goo.gl/photos/VqHYdzNfoDFEK2kAA


----------

